# Need Info on buying a 846 New holland Round Baler



## MMADDUX (Sep 29, 2010)

Their is a 846 new holland baler for sale 60 miles north of me. I was wondering if is worth $1000.00. I'm new to haying and small square baled 1500 last year with a 270 new holland hayliner (after I got a manual wen though the whole baler it works great) and was trying to buy a round baler because have more to bale and did not have time. will only be doing 200 bales a year. Is their anything to look for? I believe this is a chain baler. pro and con on chain balers? are the chains expensive to replace? any other important thing to look for or about 846's
Thanks 
matt


----------



## baddog201 (Sep 18, 2010)

i would stay away from chain balers they dont make a good bale. in lighter crops the smaller stuff falls thru the chains


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I believe a 846 was my first round baler. Makes a odd size bale for starters like a 54x56 or 56x54. If you're making alfalfa and it gets the least bit too dry, the chains and slats beat the leaves off the plants. they will however bale preactically anything that will fit in the throat. Sopping wet hay, wet corn stalks, mother in laws, etc.


----------



## MMADDUX (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info. So basically it is really not worth buying a chain baler due to the excess leaf loss and bad looking bales.
Any info on New Idea 484 round baler 4x4. They are asking $3850. about 80 miles away I'm not sure how many bales it has rolled or the year (will have to find out). overall condition as paint is concerned is great. So is new idea 484 a good baler for its money?? Any help is great. I'm in Lexington KY.
Thanks 
Matt


----------



## acarpenter (Jan 21, 2009)

I've got my Dad's 846 that he bought new back in the early 80's as well as an 847 that I picked up for $1000 about five years ago. The 846 was retired to "parts duty" after the bearing at the rear of the floor chain sprocket went out and we just parked it. The 847 belonged to a retired uncle and the machines are pretty much identical the best I can tell.

As mentioned above, the bales are pretty ugly & it bales pretty slow compared to modern balers. That being said, I think that the thing will indeed bale just about anything. For $1000, I don't think that it would be a bad deal, assuming that everything is in working order. For a couple of hundred bales per year, it ought to be more than sufficient, especially if you will be storing hay indoors.


----------



## MMADDUX (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks acarpenter for the info however I don't have a place to store hay indoors(except small squares). Also the bearings and chains look a little worn and is the greatest shape( pictures are not always the best) I think I will just try to small square bale all my property next year as due to how well they sell compared to round bales. Because no one does small square around me, because it is cattle land, but many have horses and are looking for hay.Thanks again


----------

